# Wine bottle wind chime



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

Besides knitting, I enjoy other types of crafts, one being bottle cutting. Just wanted to show one of my wind chimes.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Love, love, love it!


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

I have seen similar chimes and love them. Are they difficult to make?


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

That is so pretty. Love the blue color.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

That is soooo pretty. ????


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

It is lovely, but please don't hang it near my home, I relish what quiet I can get.


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

I have seen similar chimes and love them. Are they difficult to make?

Sorry - duplicate post


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Never seen anything remotely like it. HOW on earth did you make that without cutting yourself?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice....love wind chimes.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

judysbg42 said:


> Besides knitting, I enjoy other types of crafts, one being bottle cutting. Just wanted to show one of my wind chimes.


wow I love that!! Do you make them just for gifts or do you sell?


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I absolutely love this ! Could you share how you did it, and where you got the blue bottles? I guess I'll have to start drinking again. 
(Said tongue in check).
Pleeeeaaaase. 
LOL


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I'd love to see some of the other chimes that you have made. I love "soft" wind chimes.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Great idea and very pretty!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Clever idea & I love that shade of blue, very chique! ????


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

Love this! Can you share how you do this? What is the sound like--is it a low pitch?


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is beautiful!!!


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

To cut the wine bottles I used this cutter I bought on amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/AGPtek-Bottle-Machine-Cutting-Bottles/dp/B0155WMTGU/ref=sr_1_5?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1498134514&sr=1-5&keywords=bottle+cutter

It's not too hard, it does take a couple of tries to get the right tension and there is a trick to get a clean break, an easy one. I used to do craft fairs but I never seemed to make any money ( I have other types of crafts I do). Now I just give them as gifts, I have a bunch left from my craft show days, some from green bottles. I also make night lights from wine bottles. (I used to drink a lot of wine, lol)


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Like it.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

judysbg42 said:


> To cut the wine bottles I used this cutter I bought on amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AGPtek-Bottle-Machine-Cutting-Bottles/dp/B0155WMTGU/ref=sr_1_5?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1498134514&sr=1-5&keywords=bottle+cutter
> 
> It's not too hard, it does take a couple of tries to get the right tension and there is a trick to get a clean break, an easy one. I used to do craft fairs but I never seemed to make any money ( I have other types of crafts I do). Now I just give them as gifts, I have a bunch left from my craft show days, some from green bottles. I also make night lights from wine bottles. (I used to drink a lot of wine, lol)


Thank you for the link! I just ordered it and the book from Amazon. I also used to do craft shows...sadly all the imported $%#%$ left me behind.
I have lots of nice jewelry to wear, though.

:sm16:


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> Thank you for the link! I just ordered it and the book from Amazon. I also used to do craft shows...sadly all the imported $%#%$ left me behind.
> I have lots of nice jewelry to wear, though.
> 
> :sm16:


If you need any tips on getting a clean break, let me know, there is a great youtube video. I know about all the left over crafts also. On the bright side, I have a never ending supply of Christmas presents.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

So beautifully done! Wish I could hear the sound of the chimes.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Please tell us what we have to drink so we can come up with that colour, LOL.
It's gorgeous and unique - I'd love one.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Very pretty would love to see the sun shining through the glass,Dont drink,all mu bottles are plastic,


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

They don't really make much of a sound or chime, they're mostly for looks.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

judysbg42 said:


> If you need any tips on getting a clean break, let me know, there is a great youtube video. I know about all the left over crafts also. On the bright side, I have a never ending supply of Christmas presents.


Thank you. I'll let you know when I receive my order and run into a problem. ????


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

judysbg42 said:


> They don't really make much of a sound or chime, they're mostly for looks.


Still very beautiful.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I think I may order that also. I have some blue bottles. Costco sells a wine in a blue bottle and Trader Joe's used to sell water in a blue bottle


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What a great idea. What tool do you use to cut the glass?


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

judysbg42 said:


> To cut the wine bottles I used this cutter I bought on amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AGPtek-Bottle-Machine-Cutting-Bottles/dp/B0155WMTGU/ref=sr_1_5?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1498134514&sr=1-5&keywords=bottle+cutter
> 
> It's not too hard, it does take a couple of tries to get the right tension and there is a trick to get a clean break, an easy one. I used to do craft fairs but I never seemed to make any money ( I have other types of crafts I do). Now I just give them as gifts, I have a bunch left from my craft show days, some from green bottles. I also make night lights from wine bottles. (I used to drink a lot of wine, lol)


I remember these!! They were VERY popular in the 1970s during the "crafts craze". Everyone was making drinking glasses out of bottles back then. There's another trick where you cut with a very sharp edge or glass cutting tool a ring around the bottle where you want it cut, just scrape it don't cut through (you can't cut thru, anyway glass doesn't cut like that lol) then, you tie cotton twine along the "cut", and burn the twine. You put the glass in cold water and it is supposed to have a clean break. Glass is a very poor conductor of heat, so any major changes in temp will cause it to crack.


----------



## Kensbarb (Aug 27, 2014)

My DH makes these also. We get our bottles from the county dump. Our glass is separated by color in barrels so it is easy to choose. Only certain bottles will have a good tone. We have to return many that don't sound right to him. He usually engraves a scene on them.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> I absolutely love this ! Could you share how you did it, and where you got the blue bottles? I guess I'll have to start drinking again.
> (Said tongue in check).
> Pleeeeaaaase.
> LOL


I'd like to know, too! My daughter collects blue glass and I'm certain she'd use some to make her own chimes since she also loves them.

Thanks, Clever Lady!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

tatesgirl said:


> I'd like to know, too! My daughter collects blue glass and I'm certain she'd use some to make her own chimes since she also loves them.
> 
> Thanks, Clever Lady!


I use to drink a lot of Seaglass Riesling, it comes in a blue bottle. Also there are a few others too. Don't drink any more because it gives me migraines. ????


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, how cool is that!! Love the color. God knows I enough wine bottles but no blue ones. I've always liked wine bottle cutted pieces but have no idea how to do it. My thing is stained glass.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Love this, I think I have similar bottles, if only I new how to cut glass.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I actually have blue bottles. . . .would love to hear how you did this, its beautiful


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

Love this have not tried this yet


----------



## Shadow123 (Oct 21, 2016)

this is the most beautiful and unusual wind chime i have ever seen....i would love to make one...can you direct me to instructions?
Blessings


----------



## Shadow123 (Oct 21, 2016)

this is the most beautiful and unusual wind chime i have ever seen....i would love to make one...can you direct me to instructions?
Blessings


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

It's beautiful!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

How very clever, and beautiful! Well done, you  Lynn


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

So pretty


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

Shadow123 said:


> this is the most beautiful and unusual wind chime i have ever seen....i would love to make one...can you direct me to instructions?
> Blessings


If you look further up on the posts you will see a link to the cutter I used to score the bottles. And there is a great youtube video by Dan Rojas on how to break apart the bottles once they are scored. Check it out and see what you think.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

judysbg42 said:


> To cut the wine bottles I used this cutter I bought on amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AGPtek-Bottle-Machine-Cutting-Bottles/dp/B0155WMTGU/ref=sr_1_5?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1498134514&sr=1-5&keywords=bottle+cutter
> 
> It's not too hard, it does take a couple of tries to get the right tension and there is a trick to get a clean break, an easy one. I used to do craft fairs but I never seemed to make any money ( I have other types of crafts I do). Now I just give them as gifts, I have a bunch left from my craft show days, some from green bottles. I also make night lights from wine bottles. (I used to drink a lot of wine, lol)


Thanks for the link! I have seen a lot of cool stuff done with parts of bottles, and I wondered how they were cut.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You got the best of both worlds..This is so attractive looking..


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

judysbg42 said:


> I use to drink a lot of Seaglass Riesling, it comes in a blue bottle. Also there are a few others too. Don't drink any more because it gives me migraines. ????


OK, I saw this at the store today. My wine drinking days are long past, so don't know if I like a Riesling. I just recently bough a bottle of Messina Hof, but not sure if the bottles will work. They seem to have a really long neck. I'll have to speed up my drinking to get three bottles.

:sm09:


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Very nicely made and pretty.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice! Beautiful garden/patio accent.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I just received my bottle cutter and a book "Bottle Art" from Amazon. The book is a little slim for the price. <sigh>
But maybe I'll get a few ideas from it anyway.
Guess what I'll be doing over the next few days?


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Bud Light platinum beer comes in cobalt bottles....sometimes found on the side of the road. I always buy that brand when using it to simmer kielbasa (makes the most delicious, tender kielbasa when simmered with sauerkraut) since I want the blue bottles. Skye vodka also comes in the cobalt bottles. If you know a bartender you can get them to save the empty blue bottles for you. You can hang it in my yard! Favorite color and I have many, many windchimes on my porch. I don't consider their sound as noise....more like music.......very loud music on a particularly windy day!


----------



## aussiebead (Sep 22, 2015)

Unfortunately another one not shipping to Australia
Looks so good 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Dottie Kon said:


> Bud Light platinum beer comes in cobalt bottles....sometimes found on the side of the road. I always buy that brand when using it to simmer kielbasa (makes the most delicious, tender kielbasa when simmered with sauerkraut) since I want the blue bottles. Skye vodka also comes in the cobalt bottles. If you know a bartender you can get them to save the empty blue bottles for you. You can hang it in my yard! Favorite color and I have many, many windchimes on my porch. I don't consider their sound as noise....more like music.......very loud music on a particularly windy day!


Unfortunately this brand is not sold within 2,500 miles of my home.
However, I found several wines sold in blue bottles at Trader Joe's in Dallas, Tx.
It's a long trip for me, but I consider it worth my time as I found lots of audio books on CD at Half Price Book Store just a few blocks from there. 
It was all good,

:sm01:


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

May I ask how you kept the bottles seperated on the chain?


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

This is very pretty .


----------

